# Hashimoto's, but losing weight?



## mom9495 (Apr 14, 2010)

How is it possible? I have no symptoms of hyperthyroid (other than both high TPO and Tg antibodies) and all my lab test results point to Hypo. I know that with Hashimoto's, you can flip from Hypo to Hyper very quickly, but if that's happening, shouldn't I have other symptoms, too? (Not that I'm complaining, mind you :winking0014:....the weight loss is a *very* welcome side effect, lol). I'm just worried that weight loss isn't a symptom of Hashi's. Doc doesn't seem concerned at all -- maybe I should follow his lead?

Did this happen to anyone? My weight loss began before my levo was increased, but have lost 2 1/2 more pounds since last week's increase.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Weight loss can be caused by many other serious illnesses, not only thyroid. There is a possibility you are going into Hyper? Many Gravers' are hypo first and the same with Hashi, be hyper first. In fact, early stages of Hashi has hyper levels. Regardless either case, you need to find the cause. If you are going hyper you might need a med. dose reduction assuming you are on meds., if not going off of them totally for a while just to see what your thyroid is actually doing or going to do.

I had very little Graves' symptoms. Having or not having symptoms is not the issues, but your weight loss is. That is, if it is not intentional. I don't understand why your doctor wouldn't be concerned. If weight loss continues, I'd suggest seeing another doctor but don't wait too long or to much loss.

Although, I have to admit, I am envious


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mom9495 said:


> How is it possible? I have no symptoms of hyperthyroid (other than both high TPO and Tg antibodies) and all my lab test results point to Hypo. I know that with Hashimoto's, you can flip from Hypo to Hyper very quickly, but if that's happening, shouldn't I have other symptoms, too? (Not that I'm complaining, mind you :winking0014:....the weight loss is a *very* welcome side effect, lol). I'm just worried that weight loss isn't a symptom of Hashi's. Doc doesn't seem concerned at all -- maybe I should follow his lead?
> 
> Did this happen to anyone? My weight loss began before my levo was increased, but have lost 2 1/2 more pounds since last week's increase.


TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) would confirm hyperthyroid state! Ask to have that lab run.

Also, GDW has given excellent opinion and advice.


----------



## mom9495 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, ladies. Will ask endo to add another lab test to the mix.
And GD Women, I'm sure it's going to catch back up with me. I may lose it, but it always finds me,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mom9495 said:


> Thanks, ladies. Will ask endo to add another lab test to the mix.
> And GD Women, I'm sure it's going to catch back up with me. I may lose it, but it always finds me,


And be sure to rule out diabetes. Let us know if the doc runs the TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) for you. And I forgot to tell you that salicylates (aspirin) interferre w/the efficacy of thyroxine replacement so.............you can take it but doc may have to titrate your thyroxine upward a bit. Just so you know.


----------



## mom9495 (Apr 14, 2010)

Andros said:


> And be sure to rule out diabetes. Let us know if the doc runs the TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) for you. And I forgot to tell you that salicylates (aspirin) interferre w/the efficacy of thyroxine replacement so.............you can take it but doc may have to titrate your thyroxine upward a bit. Just so you know.


They did check for diabetes early on. Blood sugar 80. So at least something's "normal". I certainly will let you know about the TSI.

Thanks for the tip about aspirin. I didn't know that. I need it for my heart/clotting problems, so I hope my thyroid will cooperate. Your tips are invaluable to me, Andros (and others). Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mom9495 said:


> They did check for diabetes early on. Blood sugar 80. So at least something's "normal". I certainly will let you know about the TSI.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about aspirin. I didn't know that. I need it for my heart/clotting problems, so I hope my thyroid will cooperate. Your tips are invaluable to me, Andros (and others). Thanks!


You just made my day; thank you so very much for your very kind words!

I am here to help; that is my mission.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Maybe you are just losing weight? I am losing on Synthroid. I'm not hyper, nor do I have any other diseases. Maybe your metabolism is kicking in and acting as it should?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Keep us updated!!


----------

